# Never wanted to punch my local feed supply guy in the face before...



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

I've got an add up at our local feed store, we buy most of our feed through him. Love them, little family owned place and we've bought from them since we moved here years ago. Anyway, last week I started getting two or three new calls a day and I asked where they saw my adds just so I knew what was working and all said the feed store and that the feed store was out or limiting sales. Now naturally I'd love to sell more hay at once delivering a 100 bales or more at a time to a feed store over selling 2-10 squares to random folks so I call the feed store. Sure enough they are limiting people to 10 bales...and they are out of hay. So I'm like "hey, let me sell you some hay and get rid of the 10 bale limit" I've got as much as you want and if you really want a lot I even have another field I could probably still cut. He didn't want to get any hay saying he had a good deal with his guy. 

What kind of good deal would it take to make you not want to sell more hay or allow them not to supply you in a timely manner? I've sold close to a 100 bales already to his customers at 2/3 of what he charges for a bale so I'm pretty sure I'm stealing his customers. I don't get these businesses that think rationing anything they have is the answer...and I especially don't get why a store owner would allow themselves to be out of stock when there are plenty of options to keep items in stock. I'd probably even just trade him for store credit so he'd make a killing on the hay.

Frustrating.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

I dont see what you are mad about you are selling hay because the store is out 


compare to a toilet paper shortage 
people will hoard 
keep your ad up in the feed store


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

“Unlike fear, intelligence was very badly distributed among humans.”
-My dad


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Either he doesn't really want to sell ha or he can create an artificial shortage like a lot of other businesses and sell it for more.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

You’re selling it for 2/3 what he is because he has to buy the hay himself. His markup is probably my only a few bucks and it might not be worth it to him. He probably doesn’t want people coming in and loading up 50 bales of hay, then he’s out already and has to arrange for more hay to come in.

On the other hand, he may be wanting some kind of volume discount so you’d make less money selling to him.

Either way, he’s created a situation where people are calling you, wanting to give you their money for your hay. When people do that for me I usually shake their hand.

By the way, if you did it on exchange for store credit, he’s still not making a killing on the hay. Did you think he was getting all the inventory you’re buying on store credit for free?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

double post


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

the farmer 3 said:


> I dont see what you are mad about you are selling hay because the store is out
> 
> 
> compare to a toilet paper shortage
> ...


That's really what I'm frustrated about, he's creating an artificial shortage and a resultant artificial panic for no reason that I see.


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

Hayjosh said:


> You’re selling it for 2/3 what he is because he has to buy the hay himself. His markup is probably my only a few bucks and it might not be worth it to him. He probably doesn’t want people coming in and loading up 50 bales of hay, then he’s out already and has to arrange for more hay to come in.
> 
> On the other hand, he may be wanting some kind of volume discount so you’d make less money selling to him.
> 
> ...


I'm tracking what you're saying, strangely enough one of the mistakes I made in life was investing in getting an MBA

If I did exchange for store credit he's going to make that extra % he already has marked up on the stuff I'd buy so yeah, that would be a pretty stellar deal for him.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

The store wants more traffic in the store ...by limiting sales your in the store more often....hay takes up a lot of warehouse space for the amount of profit it generates....the more times your in the store the more chances are you will buy high margin low storage space items....its ignorant to think the store owner isn't acting in his own best interests


----------



## ClinchValley86 (May 9, 2021)

I'd hop on the bandwagon he has created and increase my per bale price. But thats just me.


----------

